# Ema is back!



## emamilan99 (2 Agosto 2018)

Dopo vari mesi, sono tornato!
Cosa mi sono perso qua sul forum? Cosa è cambiato? Aggiornaremi!!


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2018)

Leggendo il titolo ho pensato al ritorno di Emanuelson, avevo già chiamato lo psicologo per tornare in terapia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Leggendo il titolo ho pensato al ritorno di Emanuelson, avevo già chiamato lo psicologo per tornare in terapia.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Leggendo il titolo ho pensato al ritorno di Emanuelson, avevo già chiamato lo psicologo per tornare in terapia.



Il buon vechio e caro Urby <3


----------



## kYMERA (2 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Leggendo il titolo ho pensato al ritorno di Emanuelson, avevo già chiamato lo psicologo per tornare in terapia.



Giuro che ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giuro che ho pensato la stessa cosa.



Siamo in 3 ahahaha


----------

